# Je ne comprend pas !!



## Stefy (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir 
Je viens vers vous car je suis désemparé et le moral a 0 j’ai démissionné d’un contrat il y a un an et demi maintenant pour diverses raisons …. Ma puéricultrice m’a appelée pour me dire qu’elle avait reçu une lettre de ces parents pour se plaindre de certaines choses à mon égard …!! Pk pas !mais un an et demi après je m’interroge je dois dire que je ne m’y attendais  pas surtout après autant de temps que va-t-il se passer pour moi ??? C’est une première pour moi en bientôt 25 ans de métier merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Griselda (23 Septembre 2022)

Effectivement un an et demi plus tard?
Pourquoi?

J'imagine qu'on a pris RDV avec toi.
Tu en sauras plus à ce moment là.
Si la plainte suggerait quelque chose de vraiment grave je pense que la PMI n'aurait pas apellé, elle serait venue en controle inopiné.
N'importe quelle alerte, même infondée, donne lieu forcément à enquête de la part de la PMI ce qui est normal et même souhaitable pour nous car c'est ce qui permet précisément de lever tout soupçon.
Voilà pour l'instant il n'y a que ça qui puisse t'aider à t'apaiser un peu en attendant de savoir vraiment ce qui en retourne.
Ce qui est désagréable c'est maintenant l'attente pour savoir ce qu'elle a bien pu écrire, de quoi faudra t il que tu réponde.

A l'époque tu as démissionné. Il y avait sans doute une raison. Essaie de mettre sur papier tout ce dont tu te souviens concernant cette famille.

Ceci dit, c'est pareil, etonnant que la puer' t'ait dit de qui venait la plainte, normalement elle ne le dit pas.


----------



## Stefy (23 Septembre 2022)

Merci pour votre réponse oui j’ai un rdv téléphonique et oui je connais le nom mais le délai me semble tellement long … 
Non rien de grave seulement les choses qui m’ont amenée à donner ma démission 
Merci en tout cas vous me rassurez un peu 
Très bon week-end


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Septembre 2022)

Si la PMI donne suite 1an 1/2 après votre démission faut pas exagérer pourquoi pas 10 ans ??? non mais c'est du grand n'importe quoi ... tant que la PMI agira ainsi on ne sera jamais tranquille avec des PE indélicats ... la PMI ne devrait même pas ouvrir un dossier pour çà où demander l'avis de l'ass mat incriminée ...


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Simplement une question : Est-ce que cela s’est terminé mal ce contrat ? 
Si OUI, la rancune est tenace.

Ne vous inquiétez PAS comme a dit Griselda cela aurait été grave, ils auraient fait une descente.

C’est évident, qu’il n’y a rien à craindre simplement une vengeance bête de ces parents.

Profitez de votre week-end, tout ira bien j’en suis sûre 😊


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Septembre 2022)

En + un RDV téléphonique, simplement VOTRE version. Donc tout roule 👍


----------



## Nounou22 (23 Septembre 2022)

Des parents qui doutent de rien .... ça donne envie de leur crever les 4 pneus de leur voiture 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Stefy (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 
merci pour toutes vos réponses qui me rassurent un peu même si c'est tjrs stressant ce genre de situation...........Angéle 1982 oui le délai me parait énorme et pk pas des parents de petits que j'ai accueilli il y à 10 ans c'est aberrent !!
Chantou 1 oui assez mal terminé !! j'ai démissionné car je n'en pouvais plus de la relation avec le papa!! et ils ne viennent pas car en plus je suis en plein déménagement super c'est déjà suffisamment stressant !!je pense que c'est pour cela que j'ai un RDV téléphonique .


----------



## Stefy (24 Septembre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Simplement une question : Est-ce que cela s’est terminé mal ce contrat ?
> Si OUI, la rancune est tenace.
> ...





Chantou1 a dit: 


> En + un RDV téléphonique, simplement VOTRE version. Donc tout roule 👍


cela change quoi que ce soit un rdv téléphonique ?


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Septembre 2022)

Un RDV téléphonique est simplement pour entendre votre version, et économiser leur temps car la PMI connaisse déjà la réponse que ce n’est pas grave mais c’est « la procédure » à partir du moment où il y a un courrier de plainte de l’employeur.

Et 1 an 1/2 ces parents ont un GRAVE problème psychologique !

Soyez vraiment COOL car vous avez été même TROP patiente avec ce genre de parents.

Perso … oh la la je vais me faire taper sur les doigts par Metal 😫

JE dirais des vérités concernant ces parents. Je me « lâcherais » pour démontrer ce que vous avez vécu et votre démission était + que légitime.

Alors … oui oui Metal j’ai encore une « histoire » du vécu

Une maman que j’aurais dû arrêter le contrat dès le début, m’a « pourri » la vie pdt presqu’une année.

Toujours quelque chose à demander pour des futilités, et j’étais sa 4eme AM ce que la PMI a appris lorsque je leur ai dit.

Une maman très « spéciale » qui avait même fait intervenir sa mère qui s’était permise de m’appeler pour négocier son contrat à la baisse et que j’accepte qu’elle fournisse les repas. Enfin bref une calamité… trop long à expliquer, mais comme elle avait fait un courrier à la PMI j’avais eu donc à me « justifier » et j’avais fait TRÈS fort car j’avais fait un rapport accablant de 3 pages la concernant avec preuves à l’appui (photos + sms)

Donc l’affaire a été vite réglée et même la PMI m’avait dit « vous êtes en droit d’arrêter le contrat » 👍

Il restait à peine 2 mois, donc j’ai continué pour la petite (mais avec du recul j’aurais dû arrêter DE SUITE) elle se serait débrouillée avec SA MÈRE qui travaillait en crèche qui savait tout et enfin de compte ne savait RIEN !

Donc NO STRESS par contre noter sur une feuille 📕✏️  tout ce que vous avez à dire à la puer, ce serait DOMMAGE d’oublier des problèmes rencontrés et à signaler.

TRÈS BON WEEK-END 😊


----------



## caninou (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
c'est bien ce que je disais dans un de mes précèdent post, vous démissionnez parce que vous en avez marre de subir des parents indélicats et eux leur réaction c'est d'aller se plaindre en PMI en vous accusant des pires méfaits et dans votre cas, c'est carrément un an 1/2 après, du grand n'importe quoi! Deux choses que je ne saisi pas de la part des PMI, la première c'est que souvent les conflits avec nos PE concernent les contrats donc les PMI n'ont pas à s'en mêler, la deuxième c'est qu'une assistante maternelle a plusieurs parents employeurs et vous en 25 ans de métier une seule plainte (aujourd'hui) et un an 1/2 après, vous ne pensez pas que si vous étiez une sorcière malfaisante d'autres plaintes auraient été déposées bien avant. Je me mets à la place de la PMI ça ne leur met pas la puce à l'oreille que c'est peut-être infondé et que dans votre cas ça hume bon la vengeance ?  Les PMI devraient se renseigner sur l'origine du conflit avant de déclencher le plan ORSEC.  Si j'ai un conseil à vous donner demandez des lettres de recommandation à vos PE actuels et si vous pouvez à ceux qui étaient vos employeurs en même temps que "ces gentils PE". Mais je pense que vous ne risquez rien, restez zen et expliquez le cas de ces parents. Bon courage.


----------



## Stefy (24 Septembre 2022)

merci Chantou 1 je vais noter ce qui me passe par la tête et je vais essayer le NO STRESS ;-)!!!
très bon week-end


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Septembre 2022)

Tout à fait Caninou et c'est déjà bien si c'est un appel téléphonique de la part de la PMI ! elle l'avait fait pour moi pour une maman qui était sortie de chez moi avec les affaires de son petit (je les avais gardées en "otage" le temps de récupérer mes papiers de fin de contrat celle qui m'a fait perdre 4 mois d'ARE (qu'elle aille en enfer !)) bref je m'étais écroulée au tél j'étais en train de donner le goûter à mes 3 petits à l'époque j'avais autre chose à foutre qu'écouter de telles âneries !!! j'ai répondu que les affaires du petit avait été récupérées et que ce n'était pas l'enfant que j'avais gardé en otage à un moment faut arrêter les conneries bref j'ai dit à la PMI et bien enlevez moi mon agrément et on en parle plus elle m'avait répondu qu'elle était obligée de faire le rapport et les mois se sont écoulés et jamais eu de nouvelles de çà !!! c'est pour cela que j'hésite de faire des signalements à la PMI elle consigne tout dans notre dossier et qd l'ass mat a un soucis elle ressort tout çà et pas à notre avantage croyez-moi !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Septembre 2022)

Si on peut plus démissionner tranquille ! Nan mais sans blague ! 
 C'est dingue, les PE peuvent nous jeter comme des kleenex et nous il faudrait qu'on supporte tout avec le sourire jusqu'à ce que le siège éjectable se déclenche ! 
Et voilà que je râle pour commencer mon dernier jour sur terre ! 
Allez ! Double ration de céréales pour commencer cette dernière journée ! 😋


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Septembre 2022)

Alors MON « modèle » ma copine en AT et qui ne reprendra sûrement pas

Très FORTE pour démissionner et reprendre derrière un autre contrat pour x raisons.

Très douée pour ne pas dire la vérité aux parents dont elle veut se séparer et trouver une place chez une collègue. Elle n’a JAMAIS été ennuyée à ce niveau là aussi bien par les parents TROP contents qu’elle ait eu la gentillesse de leur trouver une remplaçante. 👍👏

JE pense à y réfléchir, ça évite les ennuis et en + a toujours eu ses soldes de tout compte intégral (papiers et paiement) et en BONUS des remerciements et CADEAU ... pas un petit en +

Je lui dis souvent ... elle est « mon maître »

Perso, j’ai du mal malgré tout à faire des sourires quand ça ne va pas. Donc je devrais PEUT-ÊTRE m'améliorer 🤔

Bon mais si ça ne va pas, autant le dire DIRECT  🤨😅


----------



## Stefy (24 Septembre 2022)

chantou1 en parler je l'avais fait et je me suis faites souffler dans les bronches par le papa les réflexions le harcèlement moral basta la boule au ventre avant d'ouvrir la porte ça n'étais plus possible.............


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Septembre 2022)

Ça m'est arrivé. Un couple de parents elle dans l'aide à la personne et lui surveillant pénitentiaire. Un super bout de choux très agréable que j'ai accueilli dès ses 3 mois.  Sur le papier tous les feux étaient au vert. Et puis, un matin, à peine 3 mois plus tard, la maman m'annonce que le papa a vu sa demande de mutation acceptée dans le nord pour se rapprocher de leur famille. Fin du contrat dans 3 mois. Arghhhh ! J'avais laissé sur le carreau 3 familles en privilégiant ce couple tous les 2 salariés, premier enfant, enfant de 3 mois donc je pensais pouvoir me projeter sur le "long terme". Et bien sûr ils ne m'avaient pas parlé de cette demande de mutation avant la signature du contrat d'accueil. Mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour. J'ai rappelé les familles qui m'avaient sollicité quelques mois avant. Une était toujours en recherche. J'ai une amie sur une commune voisine a 4 km qui venaient d'être agréée. J'ai démissionné deux jours après l'annonce de la mutation du papa et je les ai mis en contact avec ma collègue. Bien sûr je leur ai expliqué pourquoi je ne souhaitais pas continuer l'accueil (mensonge par omission de leur part ...) mais que j'avais à cœur de ne pas les laisser sans solution. Tout s'est bien passé : paiement, papiers de fin de contrat, remerciements pour leur avoir proposé une solution avec ma collègue (ben y a pas de quoi), fleurs le dernier jour d'accueil. Et pour moi bonne pioche. De nouveaux PE extras, un loulou super et une petite soeur en accueil à la suite. 
Aucun regret !


----------

